# Four Winds (Thor) '99 Infinity Advice!!!



## 2ready2go (Oct 17, 2001)

I'm ready to leave the pop-up behind!  I've considered a class 'C,' but am about to change my mind and go for the 'A.'  I test drove an Infinity and was impressed!  It has 11,000 miles and seemed in excellent condition.  Do you have any information about reliability for this model?  Any comments will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ghost (Oct 18, 2001)

Four Winds (Thor) '99 Infinity Advice!!!

We rented an '02 Four Winds back in May. Since then our search for a new coach has seen us behind the wheel of many class A's. This search culminated recently in our purchase of a new Winnebago Adventurer 32V. Four Winds pales by comparison. I'd recommend you check it out.

Ghost
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Winnebago_Coach


----------

